# USB Not Accessible



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

In my Office PC no USB stick is working.When plugged it will show the drive icon and letter.But while trying to access it it will show Access Denied Error.It is not accessible from Dos,Also.Even though I have administrative access,While try to format the Drive,it will show You dont have privilage to do this operation. Since it is an Office PC I am not able to go to SafeMode. So any body tell me how to access usb drive in Such Situation. Here The OS is Windows XP SP2 and AMD Athlon 64,512 MB RAM, 80 GB HDD.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try going into the ntfs permissions of that drive when it is plugged in and see if you are allowed access. These are the step
1. Open My Computer
2. Right click on the flash drive
3. Click properties on the menu that shows up
4. Click the security tab

Under the groups or user names area check to see that you are in there or part of a group that is. Click on the appropriate selection and down below it will tell you what permissions you have for that drive. If your not on the list you can add yourself and give yourself proper permissions if you are allowed to with your account.


----------

